# 2016 Halloween Garden edition from Belgium



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi there,

here is my daytime video of my Garden this year, later I will try to make a night (dusk) video.

The garden is open since october 5 and stay's open until november 5.
until now we had 305 visitors.






:jol::jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a delightful set up you have! I can believe that you are the most popular house in the neighborhood in October.

LOL at poor Mr. Borden's gravesite with multiple stones:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You certainly do a great job of furthering Halloween in Belgium, the spider tunnel would be my worst fear, but so many other scares available


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is the night video, sorry for the bad quality of the video (smartphone)


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

RoadKill, I am super impressed with the detail of it all and enjoyed reading your creative tombstones. I thought I went all out. Great job. Your crowds will enjoy that memorable walk through.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

That's great well done. Not sure I would get away with opening my garden so early in the UK.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with your walkthrough. The hallway with the pictures came up so well - the corn maze would definitely be scary! Well done


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

Highest complements


----------

